# Homemade Protein Feeders



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone has taken a shot at building a protein feeder? Any pictures or ideas or plans is greatly appreciated. I just think I can do one cheaper than 600-800 bucks.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

We've got a few at the lease that are made from regular 55 gallons drums with PVC attachments. They have a PVC collar screwed to the bottom of the drum which a six inch down tube comes from (the length of the down tube depends on the height of your legs). Then a T at the bottom of the down tube.

We also found that the protein can free flow if it's shaken (wind, animals rubbing or bumping the feeder, etc). To remedy this there is a small length of four inch pipe inside the six inch pipe near the T that is secured with the screws. If you look in the T you can see the four inch pipe coming down a couple of inches into the T. This four inch pipe kind of acts as a baffle to keep the protein from free flowing.

I don't have any pictures handy but will take some next time I'm down there.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats a good idea. I was wondering how you would keep it from free flowing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another way is to do as the commercial guys do. Put you a little "dam" across the bottom of the PVC (horizontal) part to stop the feed from running out. I used body putty or bondo it works great. Keep Bondo and duct tape always in my truck


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Been working on one for corn/protein. Like HR above, drum with PVC. I am looking at 4" with a 1/16th bend on the end or a piece of plywood cut to fit and screwed inside of the pipe, just tall enough, 3/4" to 1", to dam up the food.


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

I've got the same set up. Made mine a little longer from T to the end so it wont free flow. Works just as good as any other. It's in its 5th year now and no complaints


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 55gal drum with 3 legs,in between each leg I drilled 1" holes evenly spaced at the bottem of barrel. It feeds deer, turkey & of course *****....
Holds aprox 250#.It is aprox 6' to top of barrel so I don't need a ladder


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Here pistol, This one was made by a friend at least 10 years ago. Still working good. I think the flange that holds the pvc to the barrel is a toilet flange.hwell:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats what I want to try and build, just like that. Question, are there 3 funnels inside the barrel to help the feed flow down the tubes? Or just flat on ths inside, seems like a lot of feed would still be left piled up around the holes on the inside. Also, Im not sure if I understand how to stop the feed from free flowing out onto the ground and the feeder being empty in seconds.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> Thats what I want to try and build, just like that. Question, are there 3 funnels inside the barrel to help the feed flow down the tubes? Or *just flat on ths inside, seems like a lot of feed would still be left piled up around the holes on the inside*. Also, Im not sure if I understand *how to stop the feed from free flowing out onto the ground *and the feeder being empty in seconds.


No funnels, and yes you will still have a half a sack laying around in the bottom. Notice all the paint knocked off the bottom of the tubes, that's from bucks racking and beating on it to knock out the protien after it stops flowing. I've watched them do it.
As long as your horizontal tubes are long enough it will not just fall out, it just sits there. I have never seen much laying on the ground. It works good. There is also a half circle of smaller pvc glued to the inside bottom of the feeder tube. Only about a half inch wide out on the end.
Corn is too slippery and WILL just pour out on the ground.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I LIKE "BUKKSKINS" ALSO. HERE IS THE ONE I HAVE BEHIND THE HOUSE. TAKE AN OLD BARREL W/ BAD BOTTOM CUT IT OUT & SLIP THE FUNNEL ALL THE WAY DOWN . THE DROP TUBE IS RADIATOR HOSE. FLEXABLE WONT BREAK WHEN THEY GET RUFF.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I like that design and have made one but never put it up. How do they do in the rain Do they stop up ?


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Got the gap about right . It will swell but the deer as you know get ruff w/it getting it to flow. When they want it they get it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

If you are not so handy Magnum Products in Stafford offers a bolt on kit with four outlets that will convert your 55 gallon drum into one, less than a hundred bucks. Part number is 72104.....got one at my feeder.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have built two different protein feeders. One is you use a 55 gallon drum and about 1" from the bottom, cut a 18-20" slit. Then get a hammer and beat the middle of the slit inwards to how much you want to flow. You can weld rain guards above the slits if you want. The second feeder I used 4" galvanized exhaust pipe as down pipe. Get two pieces of flat plate 1/8" thick. They can be 1' x1'. One piece cut a 3" hole in middle and the other will be used for pellets to fall on. Cut 3" hole on bottom of 55 gal drum. Weld the flat plate with the 3" hole in it on one end of the pipe centered. Get "L" brackets for the bottom. Weld one end of "L" bracket to other plate. Do the same on the opposite side of plate. Width will determine how tight you want to fit over the piping. You can screw the top side of "L" bracket to the exhaust pipe. Screw the top side instead of welding so you can change the plate distance from pipe. Of course on the other side of pipe with the hole in flat plate, bolt to bottowm of feeder. I will try and find some pics because I know I can't give directions worth a shiite!!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is a pick with the slit on bottowm design. Not a good pic up close. Still trying to find better pics.


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

built these last year, there tall but you can fill them from the back of your truck


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

longhorns13 said:


> I have built two different protein feeders. One is you use a 55 gallon drum and about 1" from the bottom, cut a 18-20" slit. Then get a hammer and beat the middle of the slit inwards to how much you want to flow. You can weld rain guards above the slits if you want. The second feeder I used 4" galvanized exhaust pipe as down pipe. Get two pieces of flat plate 1/8" thick. They can be 1' x1'. One piece cut a 3" hole in middle and the other will be used for pellets to fall on. Cut 3" hole on bottom of 55 gal drum. Weld the flat plate with the 3" hole in it on one end of the pipe centered. Get "L" brackets for the bottom. Weld one end of "L" bracket to other plate. Do the same on the opposite side of plate. Width will determine how tight you want to fit over the piping. You can screw the top side of "L" bracket to the exhaust pipe. Screw the top side instead of welding so you can change the plate distance from pipe. Of course on the other side of pipe with the hole in flat plate, bolt to bottowm of feeder. I will try and find some pics because I know I can't give directions worth a shiite!!!


Remembered to take pics when I was at the lease. Here are both style protein feeders.


----------

